# ****, rabbit, or squirrel hunt requested



## dadforson (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking for someone to guide/take 2 people on a hunt for some beginner/safe with guns- hunters this season. Will offer $100.00 to help with your time, hunting property, and know how. Like to hunt with dogs-flexible on location/dates. Just once or twice to try it.
Let me know if interested.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Give me a pm with Number and we'll talk. Maybe we 'll do a rabbit hunt with dogs or squirrel early. No charge. Maybe a chicken sub for lunch from subway if interested..

Always fun to get kids out.

David


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

dadforson, see my post on squirrel camp below.


----------



## dadforson (Oct 5, 2007)

OK-thanks for your reply. Will go to your post now. Mark L.


----------



## junglecat (Jan 19, 2006)

Mark, 
Check out the Michigan Squirrel Dog Association forum. There is a thread in the forums that lists the hunt dates and locations for this season. Everyone is welcome to the hunts and occasionally we will have a few observers come along and enjoy watching the dogs go. Most of the time when we have a kid along with a cast they get to do the shooting. Its a good time and good food (potluck follows hunts).
Good luck this fall!
Dave


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can't find a coonhunter to tag alongwith give me a shout I'm sure the potlickers Ive got can tree ya a few


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

junglecat said:


> Mark,
> Check out the Michigan Squirrel Dog Association forum. There is a thread in the forums that lists the hunt dates and locations for this season. Everyone is welcome to the hunts and occasionally we will have a few observers come along and enjoy watching the dogs go. Most of the time when we have a kid along with a cast they get to do the shooting. Its a good time and good food (potluck follows hunts).
> Good luck this fall!
> Dave


+1 on that. I posted a request to hunt with their dogs and ended up on a hunt with a nice BMC. A little later i went on one of their group hunts and followed some Feists around. I can't say enough nice things about that group.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Bump for dadforson


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

If you wanna make the trip to west side of the state I can take you out with my squirrel dog. Or come to a Michigan Squirrel Dog Association buddy hunt. I am an active member there as well.


----------

